# First prop building - Skeleton/zombie



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong forum section. OK so this is my very first crack at building a prop for halloween. I think it turned out OK and will most likely add a bit more to it but theres definitely room for improvement by far but I thought I would give it a go. This is based on or inspired by a prop built by someone else here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29105 I wanted to do the same thing but certain things restricted me from doing it, like resources and skill :googly:


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like him a lot!!! Great job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think he looks great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you were inspired by Sytnathotep's build. He's definitely a skilled propmaker and artist, and therefore a good choice as a source of inspiration.

I think you're off to a good start with this guy. Will you be doing any painting of the piece?


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking good !!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great! I like it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great first prop! Love the black cloth and the look overall. Aging would really add that last bit of detail to really make it sing...maybe a wash of some brown or a bit of drybrushing. Nice work as it is now though!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great first prop!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see you were inspired by Sytnathotep's build. He's definitely a skilled propmaker and artist, and therefore a good choice as a source of inspiration.
> 
> I think you're off to a good start with this guy. Will you be doing any painting of the piece?


Yeah totally, was very inspired by it. I may do some painting or something to add to it, not sure what or how yet


----------



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Great first prop! Love the black cloth and the look overall. Aging would really add that last bit of detail to really make it sing...maybe a wash of some brown or a bit of drybrushing. Nice work as it is now though!


Yeah I definitley feel it needs something else added to it. I may look at drybrushing possibly though I never done that before


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Drybrushing is great for highlighting details. The trick is making sure you don't have much paint on your brush and you use a light hand when applying.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice looking skelly. Great job on your fist prop.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking really good, great first prop!


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

looking good!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice first prop!


----------

